

Singularity University: Cyber Crime and Terrorism - Cmccann7
http://mccannatron.com/2011/12/08/singularity-university-cyber-crime-terrorism/

======
Cmccann7
I went to one of the classes taught by Singularity University today and my
mind was completely blown about whats going on in the world of cybercrime.
Happy to answer any questions or relay them to Marc Goodman who gave the talk.

